# FR: phrases coordonnées aux temps composés - répétition du sujet et de l'auxiliaire



## elpha

Bonjour,

Quand on écrit de deux activités au passé composé, est-ce qu'il faut écrire deux fois le sujet et le verbe auxiliaire? Par example, quelle phrase est correcte ou plus "normale":

_Hier soir, j'ai diné avec ma famille et regardé la télé

Hier soir, j'ai diné avec ma famille et *j'ai* regardé la télé
_
Merci!

*Moderator note:* Multiple threads have been merged to create this one. See also this thread about the repetition of the subject pronoun specifically.


----------



## Nil-the-Frogg

I would definitely use the first one, but both are correct.


----------



## moe0204

_Hier soir, j'ai diné avec ma famille et regardé la télé_ --> correct (better)
_ Hier soir, j'ai diné avec ma famille et *j'ai* regardé la télé_ --> correct


----------



## Willendorf

Par example:

Il a nagé et a mangé.

Or, 

Il a mangé puis nagé.


Is this correct?


----------



## Outsider

The second one sounds better. Also "Il a mangé et nagé."


----------



## tilt

Yes: avoid repetitions, as much as possible.


----------



## Willendorf

Outsider said:


> The second one sounds better. Also "Il a mangé et nagé."


I was unclear.  I was trying to use different examples for two different sentence structures - trying to differentiate between parallel and non-parallel, i.e. he did this and this, and he did this *then* this. Should repetition be avoided regardless of where the verbs are placed in relation to each other?


----------



## tilt

Willendorf said:


> Should repetition be avoided regardless of where the verbs are placed in relation to each other?


Yes. The repetition makes the sentence heavier whichever the intended meaning.


----------



## Welshleprechaun

Est-ce qu'il faut répéter le sujet après le mot "et"?

Par exemple

Il paraît que cela ait chassé la langue d’oc de Toulouse *et ait* entraîné les communautés occitanes rurales.

Merci


----------



## Lacuzon

Bonjour,

Le sujet n'a pas besoin d'être répété.

En outre, le subjonctif passé n'est pas nécessaire dans votre phrase, le passé composé de l'indicatif suffit. Le second _a _peut même être omis.

_Il paraît que cela *a* chassé la langue d’oc de Toulouse et *(a)* favorisé/entraîné la création de  communautés occitanes rurales._


----------



## Panda94

When I have a list of actions that one person did, like "il mange et il boit et il dort" do I have to write "il" before each verb, or can I just write it for the first verb, like this: "il mange et boit et dort" ?


----------



## Frenchy's rule

In English, you add "and" before each verb, but in French you have to write a comma before each verb except the last of the list where you write a "et". "He eats and drinks and sleeps" is correct, but "Il mange et il boit et il dort" is not. You have to write "Il mange, boit et dort". 

You notice that no, you don't have to write "il" before each verb. Hope that helps


----------



## Nicomon

Sorry for the late answer.

Well... right or wrong... I'd use a comma between the first two verbs in English as well. _He eats, drinks and sleeps_. That repetition of "_and_" sounds just awkward to my ears as the repetition of « _et_ » in French.

Panda94, you could say : _il mange, boit et do_rt or _il mange, il boit et il dort._ Both are correct. 
I happen to prefer the latter, with the repetition, but I couldn't explain exactly why.

If you're comfortable reading French, this page from the BDL may help : *Reprise ou omission du pronom personnel sujet*


----------



## Maître Capello

I agree with Nicomon: I'd also repeat the subject in this case → _Il mange, il boit et il dort._

[…]


----------



## sasmith

Hi

Hope someone can help.

When recounting a list of 'happenings' do you repeat the auxiliary, or are all the events assumed to be governed by the first one?

For example:

Pendant cette semaine, l'homme avait vendu sa maison, (avait) perdu son emploi, (avait) rompu avec sa femme et, finalement, (avait) eu un accident de voiture.

So, do all those (avait)'s need repeating ?  I'm thinking they probably do, not least because if one of the events took être (say, instead of 'avait rompu avec sa femme' he had 's'était séparé de sa femme') this couldn't be governed by the original avait - but grateful if someone could confirm (or otherwise) this for me.

Many thanks


Simon


----------



## Maître Capello

Both solutions are possible but the style and rhythm of each is different. It is usually better not to repeat the auxiliary. Hence, in your sample sentence, I would not repeat it for the first verbs. I would however repeat both the subject and auxiliary for the last one because of the adverb between commas (_finalement_), which creates a break in the sentence:

_Il avait vendu sa maison, perdu son emploi, rompu avec sa femme et, finalement, il avait eu un accident de voiture._

[…]


----------



## Thomas1

Hi,

In general, you don't have to repeat the auxiliary. However, if the verb requires a different auxiliary you should it each time the situation requires it.
So: 
...l'homme avait vendu sa maison, perdu son emploi, rompu avec sa  femme et, finalement, eu un accident de voiture.
bu
...l'homme avait vendu sa maison, perdu son emploi, s'était séparé de sa femme et, finalement, avait eu un accident de voiture.


----------



## goldwentgray

the sentence in question: 

(...) alors ils vont me regarder de très près et [vont] penser que (...) 

is it necessary to repeat vont? or is it mutable?


----------



## FrenchTiger

In this sentence, "vont" is mutable indeed.


----------



## Maître Capello

Well, it's not “mutable,” but it is optional if that's what you meant.

That being said, because it is the auxiliary of the near future, which is followed by an infinitive, I think it is repeated more often than the auxiliary of compound tenses, which are followed by a past participle.

[…]


----------



## mooj96

Est-ce qu'il est nécessaire de répéter le verbe auxiliaire après d'une conjonction ?

Aussi, est-ce que ce serait différente quand on parle contre quand on écrit ?


----------



## diana31

Ce n'ai pas nécessaire de répéter l'auxiliaire, que ce soit à l'écrit ou à l'oral.


----------



## Koalazang

Voici une bonne source à consulter : http://bdl.oqlf.gouv.qc.ca/bdl/gabarit_bdl.asp?id=4227


----------



## mooj96

So it doesn't matter; I can do both?


----------



## CapnPrep

Not really. If you choose to repeat _ai_, you should also repeat the subject pronoun _je_. _J'ai attendu et ai regardé_ is not a natural sentence in most writing, and I think it would be completely unacceptable in spoken French.

See the following threads for further examples and explanations:
liste de verbes au passé composé - répétition du sujet et de l'auxiliaire
[…]


----------



## mooj96

Yeah, I thought it sounded weird but would it work for other persons?

From what I read in there, it seems it's best I leave out the subject and helping verb?


----------



## CapnPrep

It works better in the 3rd person, and in the 1st and 2nd person plural (again, more in writing than in speech). But if you have a specific example with a difference subject, you'd probably need to start a new thread for that (or, better yet, search for existing threads about those kinds of examples).


----------



## lapetitefleur

What about the repetition of sujects in the passe compose? 

Les révolutionnaires ont brûlé la bastille et ils ont tué plusieurs gens. 

-OR-

Les révolutionnaires ont brûlé la bastille et ont tué plusieurs gens ?


----------



## Maître Capello

Hello lapetitefleur and welcome! 

Both sentences are indeed correct (except we don't use _gens_ in that context).

_Les révolutionnaires ont brûlé la bastille et *ils* ont tué plusieurs personnes. _
_Les révolutionnaires ont brûlé la bastille et ont tué plusieurs personnes ?_ 

By the way, with compound tenses there is yet a 3rd possibility when the auxiliaries are the same: you can drop the second occurrence.

_Les révolutionnaires *ont* brûlé la bastille et tué plusieurs personnes ?_ 

[…]


----------



## chailatte123

Bonjour a tous,

J'ai un question de grammaire. Maintenant en anglais: Is it necessary to repeat the 'j' in this sentence?

1. J'ai entendu mon nom et j'ai sauté

Or is it possible to do it like this:

2. J'ai entendu mon nom et ai sauté

 to avoid repeating yourself?

Merci!


----------



## Lacuzon

Bonjour,

C'est tout à fait possible ! Même _J'ai entendu mon nom et sauté_, car l'auxiliaire est le même.

[…]


----------



## Nicomon

I agree with Lacuzon that it is possible, however as I wrote in post #13, I personally prefer repeating the pronoun.

Especially in this case. I can't say that I like the « é é é » sound of ... _et ai sauté_.

To avoid repetition, there is also : _J'ai sursauté en entendant mon nom. 

_Note : _sursauter _instead of _sauter _is a personal choice. I just find _sauter_ too strong.


----------



## Maître Capello

I agree with Nicomon: omitting the subject while repeating the auxiliary should be avoided in this case to avoid the hard-to-pronounce _et ai_ [ɛe] (or [ee] at Nicomon's ).

In short:

_J'ai entendu mon nom et *j'ai* sursauté._ 
_J'ai entendu mon nom et *ai* sursauté._ 
_J'ai entendu mon nom et sursauté._


----------



## iPodLibby

J'ai une question au même sujet... 

Ma phrase utilise le passé composé et il me semble bizarre en 3eme personne pluriel de répéter toujours l'auxiliare...
Pouvez-vous me vérifier cette phrase s'il vous plait? :

Depuis le début, il y a quatre mois, *nous avons visité* 30 classes, *avons eu* 2 séances de compagnons de lecture, 30 sorties pédagogiques et *nous avons touché* la vie d’environ 1000 enfants.​
Il me semblait nécessaire de remettre l'accent sur le suject à la fin (nous avons touché...)

La phrase originale: From inception, four months ago, we have visited 30 classrooms, have had 2 reading buddy sessions, 30 field trips and have touched the lives of approximately 1,000 children.


----------



## Maître Capello

Your sentence is a bit clumsy because it lacks consistency regarding the repetition of the subject and the auxiliary. You should either always repeat them or never.

_*Nous avons visité* trente classes, *eu* deux séances de compagnons de lecture, *fait* trente sorties pédagogiques et *touché* la vie d'environ mille enfants.
*Nous avons visité* trente classes, *nous avons eu* deux séances de compagnons de lecture, *nous avons fait* trente sorties pédagogiques et *nous avons touché* la vie d'environ mille enfants._


----------



## derekf

Bonjour!

As part of my learning French I was looking to write some diary entries about what I did yesterday to practice past tense.

I put together the billowing sentence

Pour petit-dejeuner, j’ai mange du pain grillé avec de la confiture et j’ai bu du café, puis j’ai fait un sandwich pour travail.

But it looks a bit formal.  In English I’d likely say For breakfast I had some toast with jam and some coffee, and made a sandwich for work (so less use of ‘I’)

Is there a way of rewriting / conjugating using that simplified form?

It’s my first post so hope it’s in the correct forum and form!


----------



## Maître Capello

Hello derekf and welcome to the forums! 

Yes, you can make the sentence lighter/simpler by not repeating the subject just like in English. You can also avoid repeating the verb auxiliary because it is the same for all verbs.

_Pour le petit-déjeuner, *j'ai* mangé du pain grillé avec de la confiture, bu du café, puis fait un sandwich pour le travail._

That being said, as you didn't eat the sandwich for breakfast – you prepared it –, I'd prefer repeating the subject and auxiliary before that verb:

_Pour le petit-déjeuner, *j'ai* mangé du pain grillé avec de la confiture, bu du café, puis *j'ai* fait un sandwich pour le travail._

P.S. I've merged your question with an existing thread about the same topic.


----------



## derekf

That’s great thanks and makes sense.
How would you deal with reflexive verbs in a similar way

Hier matin je me suis reveillé a sept heures
J’ai ecouté le radio pendant trente minuits, puis je me suis levé et pris une douche et je me suis habillé.


----------

